# Loans almost paid, want to sell/get rid of it



## Watkinsaurusrex (Mar 29, 2017)

Hey all, long time lurker here. Bottom line, was a married soldier home on R&R, listened to the sales pitch, bought some points, nearly 10 years later finally paying it off.

I don't really know how much I have, I think it's 8000 recurring vacation every year, with 3,500 expiring 30 Nov 2017. Worldmark by Wyndham

Monthly dues are $66.

The loan is in my ex wife's name, me as the consigner. Loan will be fully paid off in about 2 months. I've been told there's a ~$300 title change fee that would have to take place to either sell it, or remove her name and put my name on it as the primary.

Realistically I don't use it, rarely have, rarely will. Original intent was to pay it off and cancel it, but I figured maybe someone here would be able to point me in the direction to make a little bit off of it. Even if it's to cover the title change cost and buy me a stick of gum, I'm not looking to profit, just get rid of it. I figured if i absolve it instead of "selling" then I've totally wasted ten years, and if I sell it maybe someone who's in a better position to use the vacation credits can enjoy it.

Any information is appreciated. Yes I've read the FAQ's, talked to all the scam artist selling companies, figured I'd ask here as it seems the only reputable place.


----------



## sue1947 (Mar 29, 2017)

Your best information is at https://www.wmowners.com/forum/viewforum.php?f=91.  This is a forum of only Worldmark owners and can provide the best information for your situation.  The classified section has several different forums; the first one; Rent/Sale discussions is where you can ask your questions and get answers.  All the other forums in the classified section are post only.  Memberships for sale will give you an idea of what things sell for.  If you have credits that will expire while you sort things out, you can post them in the Credits for Rent section; this means you transfer available to use credits to another owner for one time use vs selling which is transferring the whole account.   Renting is easy; there is a form to fill out online and the transfer takes a day or two.  Selling is transferring the whole account to another owner and is where the $299 transfer fee comes in.  Selling usually takes a couple of months.  
Worldmark has some value; roughly 0.30/credit + any additional credits that can be rented.  
There are also reputable resellers and there is a thread in the Rent/Sale forum on trusted buyers.

Sue


----------

